# [Verkaufe] Große Sammlung an PC Games Zeitschriften - Ausgabe 10/1996 bis 10/2005 +



## Deslizer (18. Januar 2011)

*[Verkaufe] Große Sammlung an PC Games Zeitschriften - Ausgabe 10/1996 bis 10/2005 +*

Hallo PC-Games-Fans!

[font=Verdana; color: rgb(0, 2, 8]Ich trenne mich von [/font][font=Verdana; color: rgb(0, 2, 8]meiner Sammlung an PC-Games-Zeitschriften. Ich habe sie ab Ausgabe 10/1996 gekauft bzw. abonniert bis zur Ausgabe 10/2005.
Ideal um in der Historie der Videospiele zu stöbern mit Berichten zu Spielen 
wie "Command & Conquer 2", "Tomb Raider", "Age Of Empires", "Halo", 
"Black & White", "Desperados", "Die Siedler 3", "Q3", "Warcraft 3", 
"Die Sims", "Unreal 2", "Anno 1602", "Max Payne", "Half-Life 2", "Deus 
Ex" und viele, viele mehr.

Die Zeitschriften sind gebraucht aber 
größtenteils in einem sehr guten Zustand. Bei den neueren Jahrgängen 
(2003, 2004, 2005) bin ich zum Teil garnicht dazu gekommen die Hefte zu 
lesen. 

Mit dabei sind die Demo-CDs und DVDs, welche den Heften beiliegen bzw. beilagen. Viele von ihnen enthalten Vollversionen.
Bei
 den älteren Heften (bis 2001) habe ich sie entnommen und in CD- bzw. 
DVD-Hüllen gelegt. Bei den neueren Heften sind die DVDs garnicht 
entnommen und benutzt worden. [/font]

Wer also Interesse hat, der sollte einmal unter [[ http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270694489773 ]] nachschauen.
Die Hefte können im Raum Frankfurt am Main abgeholt werden oder werden in zwei Paketen versendet.


- Deslizer


----------

